# "Song to the Moon" from Dvorak's Rusalka



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

A great performance by Renee Fleming:

Song to the Moon


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Maybe she should surprise everyone at the Super Bowl and sing the Dvorak instead of the expected National Anthem.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Live from the Met is in a couple of weeks, Renee Fleming in Rusalka.
http://http://www.metoperafamily.org/metopera/liveinhd/LiveinHD.aspx

Saturday February 8th, 12:55 pm eastern.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

It's one of her specialties. Wish I was another one.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I'm not an opera fan, but "Song to the Moon" is positively intoxicating.


----------

